# Is there anyone else that just simply cannot do latte art?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I've probably made around 300 lattes now and just cannot get anywhere with the rosetta. Am I alone?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

You are my no means alone, I can just about do a heart, on a good day, then it's such a period between coffees that I pretty much start from scratch the next time.

All I can say is watch lots of YouTube and Vimeo and keep practising.

Sometimes it's down to the milk, I found my first attempts down to getting the fast and slow but of the pour back to front ?

Good luck, fingers crossed we see some triumphant pics soon!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RagingMammoth said:


> I've probably made around 300 lattes now and just cannot get anywhere with the rosetta. Am I alone?


Not at all looks deceptively easy but isn't. Have a look at this tutorial video - might help.






You could look at some training too.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope, not alone, I've tried quite a few times and suck big time. I've just about got the texture correct but the pour is, well.. poor. I'm not really a milk drinker anyway but it would be nice to learn.


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

I spent a couple of months pouring complete rubbish, and not getting any sense of improvement at all. Then one day out popped a wonky and anaemic rosetta. After that one initial mildly successful pour things improved quickly. I can now consistently pour wonky feeble rosettas...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not fantastic at it at all, only do 1 or 2 lattes per week, so that could be part of the problem. I pulled out some fairly pathetic stuff from about 7 years ago when I used to try and capture the nicer ones. I can't say that I'm really much better now.....perhaps if I practised more?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I find tulips easier to do . I'm trying hard with the upcoming latte throw down happening

Not sure I'm getting any better at the Rosetta though .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can forgive a lack of art so long as the texture, temperature and sweetness is still correct.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I can forgive a lack of art so long as the texture, temperature and sweetness is still correct.


Yes Gary , but you are also not shabby at the art side either ll.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I just dont get the practice as very rarely now me or the mrs drink milky drinks it is embarrassing when people come over and attempt to make them a drink and finish it with some crappy thing ontop but hey the main issue is it tastes crappy too


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes Gary , but you are also not shabby at the art side either ll.


Its just the EKpresso which im not 100% settled with these days!


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm crap at latte art too. Had one passable rosetta, but the rest if the time I'm hopeless. My foam is very inconsistent. Sometimes there isn't even any foam there and my coffee has a brown top. Other times its a foam fest and and the coffee top is a whiteout.

Its frustrating but I reckon (hope and pray really) that once you get the knack of it, then its a skill you won't lose.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

for me.. it was actually seeing someone do it properly for me in slow motion. I had michael over from funinacup and the session was really about the espresso and shot making, but he tagged on 10 mins or so of latte art, and even just that small time seeing the process up close, totally transformed my ability to do it. I'm not saying I'm any good, but at least I can do something now!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a guy from the Cravendale stand at LCF show me how to steam properly. Turns out I was MASSIVELY over-thinking it. Managed to turn out some passable hearts shortly afterwards, then stumbled across this YouTube tutorial.






It is the single most useful video I have seen on the topic. There is a separate video on how to texture milk, but this guy absolutely nails the relationship between speed, distance and location. Knocked out my best attempt yet this morning:


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

great video! pretty much sums it up nicely!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantastic, it's really easy things that he explains but I've never never really thought about the science of it.

Speed

Distance

Location.

Great.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Well part of my problem was that there wasn't enough air in the milk. In the first part of the rosetta where the milk streams along the crema just wasn't happening. I've made progress.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I did a latte art course at curator's coffee. Went through 6 litres of milk in 90 mins and was far less shit at the end of it but haven't kept up the practice. Speed, distance and location are what they drilled in to me too.


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it's all about practice, started getting some decent pours with my Silvia, then once I bought the Rocket felt like I've gone back to square one but getting there again. Problem is consistency, can't seem to repeat a good pour one after the other. Guests always seem impressed but they're too kind, and I tend to compare anything I do against what I've seen this guy do http://statigr.am/freepourart no pressure.

Have been using cheap dark soy sauce in cups to get extra practice (can't waste good coffee) and milks not too expensive (well not the own brand stuff, not using Organic or anything), and I think that's helping, because it's letting me pour more.

The video from Verve is really good, also watched one this morning that someone posted up from Origin coffee about how to steam milk. Going to put it all into practice tonight







and hope for the best.

Might be brave and put my name down for the latte art comp, we'll see.


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it's all about practice, started getting some decent pours with my Silvia, then once I bought the Rocket felt like I've gone back to square one but getting there again. Problem is consistency, can't seem to repeat a good pour one after the other. Guests always seem impressed but they're too kind, and I tend to compare anything I do against what I've seen this guy do http://statigr.am/freepourart no pressure.

Have been using cheap dark soy sauce in cups to get extra practice (can't waste good coffee) and milks not too expensive (well not the own brand stuff, not using Organic or anything), and I think that's helping, because it's letting me pour more.

The video from Verve is really good, also watched one this morning that someone posted up from Origin coffee about how to steam milk. Going to put it all into practice tonight







and hope for the best.

Might be brave and put my name down for the latte art comp, we'll see.









p.s. Managed to never mistakenly drink the soya sauce latte art practice cups up to now anyway, it will probably happen one day. They don't smell too good.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Practice is all it takes. I worked for about 50 hours a week in my first job as a barista, about 4-5 hours per shift was spent making hundreds of coffees. Still took me 3 months to make a very sad looking rosetta leaf. You will eventually find your own rhythm where things just work.


----------

